# How much does it cost to leave my UPC box on



## Brendan Burgess (29 Nov 2012)

I want to timer record BBC Radio 4 Extra 

I have a UPC Box and  a Sony DVD Recorder. 

I leave the UPC Box on set to BBC Radio 4 Extra.  

I put the DVD Recorder on standby. 
I switch the TV to standby. 

If I put the UPC Box to standby, nothing is recorded. 

The technical spec says the following: 


Nominal Power Consumption: 40W  max
Stand by Power consumption (passive) 20W  max 

So how how does that translate into money if I leave it on all the time?  What is "40W" per week or month?


----------



## burmo (29 Nov 2012)

40W = 0.04kwhr = 0.04 units of electricity an hour X your unit cost.


----------



## Time (29 Nov 2012)

You are looking at about 1 unit a day.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Nov 2012)

Excellent.

That is around 20 cents a day instead of 10 cents on standby. I will leave it on so.

Brendan


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Nov 2012)

From a dumb brunette - will it not overheat if its left on all the time?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Nov 2012)

Hi Sue

I had meant to ask that as well. I did ask the UPC guy if there was any danger from leaving it on, and he said that there was not.  Mind you I have no trust in the UPC help desk who are brutal. 

Brendan


----------



## burmo (29 Nov 2012)

It will not overheat. It will reach it's nominal temperature a few minutes after being on and stay at that temperature so it's irrelevant whether it's on for one hour or all the time.


----------



## wednesday (30 Nov 2012)

Can you not get your radio program off the net and save yourself a few euro?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Nov 2012)

Hi Wednesday

It's much simpler to record it. I then click on it without searching and listen back to it. I can listen to a bit of it and , the next time pick up where I left off. 

I often record stuff but don't listen to it for some weeks.  

sometimes if it's particularly good, I keep a copy of it.

Brendan


----------



## wednesday (30 Nov 2012)

I love radio 4 too, it's like putting on a comfy pair of slippers


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Nov 2012)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I want to timer record BBC Radio 4 Extra



I go for the Extra comfort option. 

I can record BBC Radio 4 from the FM signal. 

Brendan


----------



## Boyd (30 Nov 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> From a dumb brunette - will it not overheat if its left on all the time?



I think we've had our UPC box on for about the last four years and its grand!


----------



## Frank (3 Dec 2012)

The box will come out of standby to record something so it doesn't need to be on all the time.

Do a test set the box to record something in the next few minutes then turn it off and see what happens.


----------



## Gulliver (3 Dec 2012)

Brendan
If ever you have a fire, you might have a difficult job explaining to the insurance co why you have these on for such long periods unattended.  People will doubtless respond to say that after a fire it would not be possible to prove that the equipment was on, since there is no mechanical element to the switch which might be visible after a fire. Remember that an insurance contract is legally a contract of utmost good faith "Uberrimae fidei" and you are expected in law to observe that in completion of insurance claims.


----------



## pansyflower (3 Dec 2012)

There are other ways of being comfy.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Dec 2012)

Frank said:


> The box will come out of standby to record something so it doesn't need to be on all the time.
> 
> Do a test set the box to record something in the next few minutes then turn it off and see what happens.



Hi Frank

Doesn't work unfortunately.

The UPC box does not record radio. 

I have since noticed another problem. Even if it's left on the radio station, it seems to switch to TV after a while. I can't really figure out why. It might be after 24 hours. 

Brendan


----------



## Ceist Beag (4 Dec 2012)

Does the radio station not provide podcasts of all shows for download?


----------



## Boyd (4 Dec 2012)

Gulliver said:


> Brendan
> If ever you have a fire, you might have a difficult job explaining to the insurance co why you have these on for such long periods unattended.  People will doubtless respond to say that after a fire it would not be possible to prove that the equipment was on, since there is no mechanical element to the switch which might be visible after a fire. Remember that an insurance contract is legally a contract of utmost good faith "Uberrimae fidei" and you are expected in law to observe that in completion of insurance claims.



How does that work with clock radios, frigdes, freezers etc?


----------



## Leo (4 Dec 2012)

Gulliver said:


> If ever you have a fire, you might have a difficult job explaining to the insurance co why you have these on for such long periods unattended.


 
These devices are designed, tested, and rated to be left on constantly. Without this, they will not be granted the CE mark that is a requirement in order to sell the equipment within the EU. There will not be any issue in the event of a fire for using these devices as designed.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Dec 2012)

Ceist Beag said:


> Does the radio station not provide podcasts of all shows for download?


He doesn't want to podcast:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1300678&postcount=9


----------

